# how long can a hiatal hernia GERD flare up last?



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I have had terrible symptoms for over a month, noting helps.. someone mentioned to me that fall and spring bring to focus all the digertive ailments,,hope this is the trouble..i so worry about cancer as i have Barretts escop,.


----------

